# Kidd on Dirk: 'He's not going anywhere'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Dallas Mavericks guard Jason Kidd said Thursday that he's not worried about Dirk Nowitzki packing his bags and taking his career elsewhere.
> 
> Nowitzki is expected to opt out of his contract and become an unrestricted free agent for the first time in his career. The former MVP has until Wednesday to void the final year of his contract. If he does, he'll hit the open market July 1 and can entertain overtures from other teams.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5325635


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

jinx =|


----------

